# Zucchini Fritters



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

A favorite vegetable. I was using all flour then read some lady in SC low country said use half flour and half Hush Puppy mix. Now this is the only way I fix fritters. Maybe a photo of a pkg isn’t allowed so I’ll tell you it’s “House-Autry Hush Puppy mix with onion”


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm betting my wife would have trouble keeping her fingers out of that bowl.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

:vs_cool:

A variation on galletes.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks delicious @Startingover. Those bananas look just fine where there sitting (next to the plate).

Give me the Zucchini!


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks very good. 
I like cooking with zucchini. 
I’ve made a dish on the smoker before, where I take zucchini and cut them in half lengthwise. Then hollow out the center and stuff them with ground sausage, cream cheese and mozzarella cheese.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

RN, a friend makes something similar but she makes stuffed eggplant. Yours look really good,

Wooley, now I’ve got to go look up that word ‘galletes’

That’s Mickey Mouse on edge of plate. Hard to live in Fla without escaping Mickey.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Kwikfish, I cut up bananas and freeze them and pretend its ice cream


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

...........


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Wooley, now I’ve got to go look up that word ‘galletes’





Gallette is a French term usually referring to flat round or freeform pastries, also pies. Chef Jacques Pepin also makes a zucchini gallette, a small roundish mixture of shredded zucchini, seasoned and dipped in egg then pan fried.

Maybe *@2Two Knots;* can post the Jacques Pepin recipe, I've got it saved in a TV episode but can't find it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Chef Jacques Pepin also makes a zucchini gallette, a small roundish mixture of shredded zucchini, seasoned and dipped in egg then pan fried.


*********************************************


Jacques Pepin was on to something that may cause me to consider squash in something other than pumpkin pie. BUT, if he would only have said pan fried in bacon grease:biggrin2: i might even have one fritter for breakfast.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> *********************************************
> 
> 
> Jacques Pepin was on to something that may cause me to consider squash in something other than pumpkin pie. BUT, if he would only have said pan fried in bacon grease:biggrin2: i might even have one fritter for breakfast.


I suppose you could do that but I'm thinking bacon grease might be too strong a taste for them. I sure there was onion in the mixture but after looking at all my Jacques Pepin stuff I still don't see the recipe and can't come up with it on Google. Hopefully Two Knots will post.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Can’t find the zucchini recipe, I just make it by heart..
graded zucchini, garlic, onion, some flour, some breadcrumbs, egg, salt/ pepper,
a pinch or two of italian seasoning, and lots of fresh italian grading cheese.

While I was searching for the zucchini gallate - I came across the potato pancake 
recipe (to die for) Only difference is after it comes out of the processor I then add some chopped up scallions. 

The pancakes are scrumptious served with a side of apple sauce and sour cream.
If you make them, make extra...trust me.:smile:

https://food52.com/blog/22426-how-jacques-pepin-makes-crispy-genius-grater-free-potato-pancakes


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Joann I knew there was more to it. I made them by heart also after the first time, easy but it's been several years since I've made them. Copied and saved. Saved the potato pancake recipe also.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Thanks Joann I knew there was more to it. I made them by heart also after the first time, easy but it's been several years since I've made them. Copied and saved.


note: I corrected ground zucchini to graded zucchini.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> note: I corrected ground zucchini to graded zucchini.


Yeah, I understood, I'm getting better at speaking Joann.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Yeah, I understood, I'm getting better at speaking Joann.:vs_laugh:


Yeah, yeah, maybe you could give my main man some pointers on 
understanding Joann speak! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Found my pics of zucchini fritters...looks like I put in some scallions as well.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yeah, yeah, maybe you could give my main man some pointers on
> understanding Joann speak! :vs_laugh:


After all the years together and he still doesn't understand? Are you sure he's paying attention to you? 

ducking and running :biggrin2:



Two Knots said:


> Found my pics of zucchini fritters...looks like I put in some scallions as well.


Well post'em.

Oh there they are. Forum must be running slow.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ohhh, Joan yours look tastier.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I try to not make them a lot, as you can’t stop eating them. 
Especially served with some sour cream. 

I’m sure yours are good!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> After all the years together and he still doesn't understand? Are you sure he's paying attention to you?
> 
> ducking and running :biggrin2:
> 
> ...


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> note: I corrected ground zucchini to _graded _zucchini.


Isn't it _Grated_. LOL. I could not resist and maybe the joke is on me.
My name is John and I ran into this forum as I am a member in one of the trade forums.
Looks like I might have a new place to check out. I love to cook!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Can’t find the zucchini recipe, I just make it by heart..
> graded zucchini, garlic, onion, some flour, some breadcrumbs, egg, salt/ pepper,
> a pinch or two of italian seasoning, and lots of fresh italian grading cheese.
> 
> ...


 OK, if i get poison ivy we will know who's fault it is by mentioning *Scallions*, Two Knots of course.


I had forgotten about ours in the timber edge so i went to look and OMGAWD we have Scallions running out our ears. They were there when we bought the ranch 43 years ago but they've multiplied 10 X at least. I was surprised they like deep shade. I treated the ivy with round-up a few years ago and all is see today is Virginia Creeper close by so i got her some Scallions and got my butt outta there.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I love scallions, especially in Asian dishes and salads, and tuna salad and egg 
salad, hell, scallions in everything...you’re so lucy that you have a permanent private stash, SeniorSitizen :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> Isn't it _Grated_. LOL. I could not resist and maybe the joke is on me.
> My name is John and I ran into this forum as I am a member in one of the trade forums.
> Looks like I might have a new place to check out. I love to cook!


graded, grated, what’s the difference. I’m lucky that I can get my thoughts translated to type these days! :smile:

Welcome to the cooking forum, we love cooking around here!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome John. 
I get many ideas on here. It’s interesting to see what others, in different states, are cooking or grilling. 

Actually it may have been Two Knots who began this Cooking Forum.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> graded, grated, what’s the difference. I’m lucky that I can get my thoughts translated to type these days! :smile:
> Welcome to the cooking forum, we love cooking around here!


Thanks. Around this type of forum, graded can be taken seriously.



Startingover said:


> Welcome John.
> I get many ideas on here. It’s interesting to see what others, in different states, are cooking or grilling.
> Actually it may have been Two Knots who began this Cooking Forum.


I don't think so. This forum is a sub forum in a network of trade forums.
This is why I was surprised to see it.
@Cricket is our administrator and I am also a moderator for her in another trade forum.
Glad to be here! Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Let me rephrase that. You’re correct Joan ‘didn’t start’ this forum. But it began in one of her wonderful Threads with beautiful photos. Then several members chimed in suggesting the idea of a cooking Forum. After that a moderator suggested it to staff. Cricket had alluded previously to Camping Cooking, then she created Cook it Yourself. 

A great joint effort with credit to everyone. And here we are today a happy well fed group. 

Sourdough bread is amazing. I dappled in bread making once. Bought my starter which supposedly was from 200 yr old Alaskan starter. My go-to book was Nancy Silverton’s “Breads from the La Brea Bakery”. Enjoy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it was Big Jim that asked if we should do a designated cooking section!

Many of us …happily said, Yeah! :chef: :thumbsup: :chef:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, it was. :smile:


PS
I didn’t dapple in bread...I dabbled. Ha


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Sourdough bread is amazing. I dappled in bread making once. Bought my starter which supposedly was from 200 yr old Alaskan starter. My go-to book was Nancy Silverton’s “Breads from the La Brea Bakery”. Enjoy.


We have La Brea bakery bread at our local market. I buy it all the time. Its much better than the store baked bread. To bad we don't have Publix which is way better than both!
I think they get the pre-baked loaves and other things and finish them off.

I started dabbling with sourdough when I could not find flour or yeast at any store at the begging of the hoard. I had some flour and my friend wife had some starter they gave me. Its still in the fridge and I feed it once a week.
I ruined a starter I had made myself as it was in the oven and I turned it on to heat something. Days of feeding and discarding ruined in minutes.
But I will start again when I can find some whole wheat flour or some rye flour. These flours are much better for making a starter.
It takes about 7 days to make your own starter.
Then you can keep it and feed it weekly in the fridge.

Anyone interested in making their very own starter can ask me any questions. I am still learning so I'm no expert. But I have learned quite a bit so far and I am glad to help anyone.


----------

